# down/slow



## Carl H.

A few different times this morning the site has not been responsive at all.


----------



## SuperAction80

Same problem here.


----------



## ratracer

Yup, experienced same thing intermittently just a while ago.


----------



## DixieSax

Yep.. getting spotty again over the last few days. Naturally, first thing to check is whatever is newest.


----------



## Carl H.

It's happening again this morning. When it was slow - just before it went down I was getting this message after posting:


> Thank you for posting! You will now be taken to your post. If you opted to post a poll, you will now be allowed to do so.
> 
> Click here if your browser does not automatically redirect you.


When it was down I was getting this message:


> Connection Interrupted
> 
> The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
> 
> The network link was interrupted while negotiating a connection. Please try again.


----------



## Carl H.

Another outage just ended.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Because the Easter holidays I haven't been regularly on-line.
I cannot pinpoint a single reason for the congestions although tried for some time.
I guess we have to bite the bullet and get more processing power for servers.


----------



## FremontSax

Have you any idea of which forums are getting the heavy requests? 

Does the "new post" button run a query or does it just pull down a file that is updated every time a new post is entered?


----------



## FremontSax

This looks like you run a query against the database every time a user hits the New Posts button.

New Posts

Maybe you should have an html file that you generate every time a new post is added. Then allow caching of this page for two or three minuets. This would move the work to when a post comes in instead of where every one is asking all the time... is there anything new?


----------



## FremontSax

You actually could do this for each of the threads on the new post page. Pre build up the current responses and allow them to be cached. One file for each active thread page.

Things like this would actually reduce the amount of direct requests to your server.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Thanks for your posts, FremontSax.

have to study this closer,


----------



## Carl H.

More non responsiveness today. It started getting this way yesterday, but seems especially bad this morning.


----------



## NissanVintageSax

Yep. Caused me a double post this morning. Thought it was the connection on this end again, until I saw this  . Plus e-bay was still working  .


----------



## Carl H.

Still non responsive.


----------



## jrvinson45

I had a post go somewhere to the far side of the Klingon empire... and it was IMPORTANT too... If I can remember what I said I might post it again... or not.


----------



## jazzbluescat

Yesterday, I could get through only three or four forums before the Board totally froze.


----------



## Bebopking

Cool, I was thinking there something wrong with my computer or Cox internet service.


----------



## DanY

I've got the slowness too.


----------



## NissanVintageSax

It seems viral. Wonder if the server has been checked for worms, trojans, and malware!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Here is the past 24 hr CPU load picture.

A server load of 2.0-2.5 is still acceptable.
I have no good explanations for the several spikes. Because I run saxontheweb.net email service on the same server, they could be related to spamming or running the virus protection programs.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Next 15 minutes the forum will be sluggish while I am doing back-up.
Please save your long essays before posting.


----------



## NissanVintageSax

Really though, we don't have a lot of room to complain. If it was a pay forum (and not ads and donations) it'd be a little different. Thank you for answering our silly questions  .


----------



## jazzbluescat

I'd just like to state that the board hasn't slowed/frozen me out in two days.

['Course, that's not to say I don't have other issues.  ]


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

jazzbluescat said:


> I'd just like to state that the board hasn't slowed/frozen me out in two days.


For the past 36 hours the level of service has been acceptable or even better.
Frankly, I still have no good explanations. :?


----------



## jazzbluescat

Harri Rautiainen said:


> jazzbluescat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd just like to state that the board hasn't slowed/frozen me out in two days.
> 
> 
> 
> For the past 36 hours the level of service has been acceptable or even better.
> Frankly, I still have no good explanations. :?
Click to expand...

Same here. It's moving at a very good clip! I'm excited.


----------



## FremontSax

Use grep to look at you email logs

for example:

cd /var/log

grep "May 6 14:3" maillog

see if you can correlate your cpu usage spikes to the email?

for the virus scan: is this being run as emails arrive or is being run periodically?

another useful utility is netstat. netstat tells you how many machines are connected to yours. I have had problems where an outside computer makes multiple connections denying ties upthe network. If this happens you might have to add some firewall rules to block those specific computers.


----------



## FremontSax

speaking of which...

netstat can also be run from a client machine... and when I do that withonly being connected to forum.saxontheweb.net

wow look at all these connections.....

Active Internet connections (w/o servers)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address Foreign Address State 
tcp 0 0 10.0.0.102:48374 www.saxonthewe:www-http TIME_WAIT 
tcp 0 0 10.0.0.102:48371 www.saxonthewe:www-http TIME_WAIT 
tcp 0 0 10.0.0.102:32897 10.0.0.103:netbios-ssn ESTABLISHED 
tcp 1 0 10.0.0.102:48378 www.saxonthewe:www-http CLOSE_WAIT 
tcp 1 0 10.0.0.102:48375 www.saxonthewe:www-http CLOSE_WAIT 
tcp 1 0 10.0.0.102:48380 www.saxonthewe:www-http CLOSE_WAIT 
tcp 0 0 10.0.0.102:60041 cs66.clearspri:www-http TIME_WAIT 
tcp 0 0 10.0.0.102:48373 www.saxonthewe:www-http TIME_WAIT 
tcp 0 0 10.0.0.102:36867 node-64-4-241-49.:https TIME_WAIT 
tcp 0 0 10.0.0.102:35879 cf-in-f156.goo:www-http ESTABLISHED 
tcp 1 0 10.0.0.102:48379 www.saxonthewe:www-http CLOSE_WAIT 
tcp 0 0 10.0.0.102:48372 www.saxonthewe:www-http TIME_WAIT 
tcp 0 0 10.0.0.102:idmgratm 10.0.0.103:netbios-ssn ESTABLISHED 
tcp 0 0 10.0.0.102:46276 204.2.136.113:www-http ESTABLISHED 
tcp 1 0 10.0.0.102:48377 www.saxonthewe:www-http CLOSE_WAIT 
tcp 0 0 10.0.0.102:58052 210-210.amazon:www-http ESTABLISHED 
tcp 1 0 10.0.0.102:48376 www.saxonthewe:www-http CLOSE_WAIT 
tcp 0 0 10.0.0.102:44097 206-189.amazon:www-http ESTABLISHED 
tcp 0 0 10.0.0.102:36868 node-64-4-241-49.:https TIME_WAIT 
udp 0 0 localhost:59499 localhost:59499 ESTABLISHED

and after a minuet or two it slows down to...
tcp 0 0 10.0.0.102:32897 10.0.0.103:netbios-ssn ESTABLISHED 
tcp 0 0 10.0.0.102:idmgratm 10.0.0.103:netbios-ssn ESTABLISHED 
tcp 0 0 10.0.0.102:46276 204.2.136.113:www-http ESTABLISHED 
udp 0 0 localhost:59499 localhost:59499 ESTABLISHED

you could be overwhelming your server with all of these connections if they get replicated for every web browser that connects to you.


----------



## bari_sax_diva

At this moment, the forum is responding WAY faster than anything up in Silicon Valley. 

Oh, and I'm in California. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## FremontSax

bari_sax_diva said:


> At this moment, the forum is responding WAY faster than anything up in Silicon Valley.
> 
> Oh, and I'm in California. Draw your own conclusions.


I am just out side of silicon valley and.. I will have to get back to you on this


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

bari_sax_diva said:


> At this moment, the forum is responding WAY faster than anything up in Silicon Valley.
> 
> Oh, and I'm in California. Draw your own conclusions.


I did some minor tweaking Sunday night. Since Monday the server load has bee like half of the previous. Now I do not know if that was me or Memorex?

FremontSax thanks for your help in this. I have to understand the netstat stats better. What could these other nodes be. Are they clients connecting to SOTW site and crawlers?


----------



## jazzbluescat

Whatever you did keep it up, please. Thanks. The board's still moving at a good "normal" clip. It might even keep me in a good mood and I'll continue donating. 

[I still have other issues that I hope will iron out in time.]


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

jazzbluescat said:


> Whatever you did keep it up, please. Thanks. The board's still moving at a good "normal" clip. It might even keep me in a good mood and I'll continue donating.
> [I still have other issues that I hope will iron out in time.]


You certainly are adding up to my motivation.

I tinkered with search parameters. Perhaps from the log I can find what I did? :?


----------



## Jazz House

Database error
The database has encountered a problem.

Please try the following:
Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
Open the forum.saxontheweb.net home page, then try to open another page.
Click the Back button to try another link.
The forum.saxontheweb.net forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.


I got this message a few days ago. I don't think this is normal. Usually it's great for me.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Jazz House said:


> Database error
> The database has encountered a problem.
> ..................................
> I got this message a few days ago. I don't think this is normal. Usually it's great for me.


You are right, it is not normal. I had to take down the database for 15 minutes.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

*SOTW was not reachable.*

There was a 20-30 minute break in network connection to the SOTW server:



Service provider said:


> The reason for your loss of connectivity is due to maintenance being performed by one of our main upstream providers. Your servers will come back online when new routes are automatically configured in our routers, which should be only a few minutes. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.


_Added later:_
We have approx. 40% of our peak laod right now, Yet, looking from Finland the Forum never rendered as fast as it is doing now.

Anyone else?


----------



## jazzbluescat

The Board froze/slowed on me two days straight. They both happened after being on approximately 20 minutes, when trying to post in the Lounge. Everything had been running fine when suddenly it froze.


----------



## Carl H.

Unfortunately I've been getting this too.


----------



## jazzbluescat

When it happens I close out and reenter, login, and everything seems to run ok.


----------



## Jazz Is All

Friday 8:00 p.m. CET (what's that 2:00 EST?) it suddenly slowed way down, but then picked up again 3 minutes later. I can't figure it out as it seems to do it at randomly times every day.


----------



## Rackety Sax

Very slow drill-through to threads just now.


----------



## magical pig

It goes in and out for me. Usually letting it sit for 5 minutes and everything's back to normal...

Victor.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

magical pig said:


> It goes in and out for me. Usually letting it sit for 5 minutes and everything's back to normal...
> 
> Victor.


Recently that should occur only a few times a day.
See the attached graph. Only when the server load exceeds 2 should we see any delay:


----------



## Jazz Is All

It happened yesterday at 9:30 or so CET but not anytime after that.


----------



## jazzbluescat

Harri Rautiainen said:


> magical pig said:
> 
> 
> 
> It goes in and out for me. Usually letting it sit for 5 minutes and everything's back to normal...
> 
> Victor.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently that should occur only a few times a day.
> See the attached graph. Only when the server load exceeds 2 should we see any delay:
Click to expand...

Hey Harri, where'd you get the neat battleship picture/silhouette?


----------



## milandro

today the forum is unusually slow, this early, it is almost 7:00 a.m., the forum is usually very quick.........but after a slow start everything is back to normal.


----------



## Jazz Is All

I have been having problems getting the forum to come up daily for the past week. Unlike months ago it doesn't just happen around 10 pm CET but beginning at what is morning in the US, which is mid afternoon here, and then sporadically through the day. Last night at 11 p.m. CET it was unreachable for at least a half hour. I thought it might just be here in Europe, but Jazzbluescat told me it was happening to him too.

What Gives?? Hariiiiiiiiii!!! Help us, we're getting frustrated (you probably are very much so too.)


----------



## jazzbluescat

Yep. *perturbed*


----------

